# Eure Meinungen vom Patch 5.0.4



## $$HardwareKing$$ (1. September 2012)

Hey Leute ! 

Was is denn eure Meinung zum neuen Patch und freut ihr euch auf MoP ?  

Meiner Meinung nach is es irgendwie zu leicht geworden xD Bin grad am lvln eines 50er Heal Dudu, ich geh einfach nicht oom selbst wenn ich die krasseste Rota mit sehr viel Mana benutzen würde, is des normal ? xD 

Spiel leider erst seid 4.3.0 auf Offi  


MfG


----------



## endorph1ne (3. September 2012)

Spiele grad nen 82er Frost-Mage und finde auch das mein Mana-balken sich bisher im PVP und PVE nicht einmal bewegt hat.
Die Manareg ist schon krass...
Bin aber auch wieder erst seit kurzem dabei


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (3. September 2012)

Mal sehen wie es zu MoP wird, vielleicht wird man diese Krasse Manareg in den neuen Dungeons ja brauchen xD


----------



## Scroll (3. September 2012)

Denke das wird sich erst im endcontent eingliedern wie es zu den anderen anderen addons auch vereits war. Kann bei meinem wl keinen krassen manareg feststellen, brauche eher mehr als vorher ^^


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (4. September 2012)

Werden wir sehen  Aber ich Finds irgendwie bissl blöd das Int. jetzt nicht mehr das Mana anhebt  Sondern man pro lvl immer nur dazubekommt :/


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (12. September 2012)

Die Pre-Addon-Patches bringen doch bekanntlich Dysbalance ins Spiel.. ist normal und auch okay so, es soll ja nur schon mal den Weg ebnen und ist nur für das kommende Maxlevel incl. Content gebalanced. (*eek* so viele Anglizismen x))


----------



## infantri (12. September 2012)

Also ich könnte wort wörtlich brechen, mein main ( schamie) würde die 1 klick totem funktion weg genommen kp warum blizzard sowas macht jeder char wird besser und besser nur den schamie schrauebn sie wieder runter das man die totems einzeln setzen muss das frist so viel zeit das wohl in zukunft der raid kaum noch totems sehen wird. Als wenn ich ich bei boss rennerei meine totems x mal neu aufstellen würde 
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht bau dirn makro darum geht es nicht sondern warum blizz wieder beim patchen gekifft hat und diese funktion entfernt das macht so überhaupt keinen sinn, jetzt fehlt nur noch das krieger keine schilde mehr tragen können... viel spaß beim tanken das wäre genau so sinnfrei, aber so empfinde ich das mitm schamie dadurch hatte man anderen gegenüber keinen vorteil ausser das man sich das ewige geklicke spart.

MFG


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. September 2012)

Da hast du recht  Schade um den Schamanen !  

Den neuen Talentbaum find ich auch Kacke, viele Skills nutzen deiner klasse nicht mal was, außer bspweiße "Inkarnation" beim Dudu, sonst sind wirklich 1 oder 2 Skills dabei die dir net wirklich was bringen ... 

Werden wir letztendlich alles im Content MOP sehn, was und ob sich noch etwas ändert


----------



## Lizz (13. September 2012)

Schami (gerade der Heal Schami) ist einfach Situationsabhängiger geworden. Ich würde das eher als vorteil sehen.
Ich selber spiele Hexer und ich muss sagen die haben ihn um Welten verbessert. Aber war auch ne zumutung was da in Cata abging. Meiner Ansicht nach zu spät. Die 2 Jahre waren nicht gerade angenehm als Hexer :p

Aoe Loot und alle buffs/debuffs schon mit 4 Klassen erreichen zu können ist einfach super.
Kein Massport mehr.... *heul*

Bisher hat es Blizz ja super hinbekommen mit dem balancen der Klassen. Momentan halt nicht, aber Hauptsache sie schaffen es wieder zum Progress 
Wem sowas wie Haustierkämpfe gefällt... naja der kann sich drauf freuen. Pokemon inc.

Zu den Talentbäumen:
"Viele Skills nutzen deiner Klasse nicht mal was..." Bitte was? Es gibt genügend Deff, Movement, Dmg-Outpull steigernde Sachen. Auch wenn so mancher Tree als Sinnfrei daherkommt, ist das schon so gewollt. Irgendwie muss man ja den Strang zwischen PvE und PvP schaffen.


----------



## Scroll (13. September 2012)

also ich muss sagen nach 2 wochen 5.0.4 finde ich die verbesserungen doch gelungen. die talentbaume sind jetzt sehr ausgeglichen das man nen spagat zwischen pve und pvp machen kann und nicht immer umskillen muss direkt. 

zu den haustierkampfen, naja, mal sehen wie es in mop aussehen wird. anfangs wird sich beschwert und dann machens doch alle


----------

